# Lightspeed & Google Images Thumbnails



## redsimo (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi all,
I look after a network in an educational establishment. We have lightspeed as our main filtering tool but it appears that encryption used by Google is meaning our lightspeed filters are not reading and filtering data as it should. We have enforced google safe search but google still returns images that are inappropriate for primary school aged children. Even when the search term in in our blocked phrase list in lightspeed the thumbnails still get displayed- PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks!


----------

